
Zai App: AI Interior Designer (Using AR) - athomasg
https://zaiapp.co/
======
athomasg
Thanks! We're super early and this is our MVP to gauge interest.

------
stargirl_755
Can’t wait for this to come out!!

------
ifh
Can’t wait to see this released!

------
tentennine
Interesting concept

------
HaloWorld
Cool.

